# Crossbow poll update



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

http://polldaddy.com/poll/3497353/
This is a non scientific poll. It can be defeated by clearing your cookies and reassigning an IP address if you wanted to go though the trouble.
Interesting results. I am leaving the poll open until the first day of Archery season in Pennsylvania since more people seem to gravitate toward Archery season online near the season.
the 1% on the fence was my vote...
This poll purpose isn't to take it to any group for evaluation to change anything but a litmus test for myself that I wanted to share...

Only for Hunters with a disability.	
60%

Yes with no question!	
16%

No way, never!	
5%

Yes, but not for the entire archery season...	
2%

I am still on the fence...	
1%


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

So 83% are opposed to full inclusion. Interesting. At this point isn't this poll a moot point? I was under the impression that crossbows and crossbow hunters will now be allowed to use their weapon in the season currently used by bowhunters using bows and arrows?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

damageinc said:


> http://polldaddy.com/poll/3497353/
> *This is a non scientific poll.*
> 
> *It can be defeated by clearing your cookies and reassigning an IP address if you wanted to go though the trouble.*


Just one question - why if you know it's not valid or serves any point?


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

damageinc said:


> http://polldaddy.com/poll/3497353/
> This is a non scientific poll. It can be defeated by clearing your cookies and reassigning an IP address if you wanted to go though the trouble.
> Interesting results. I am leaving the poll open until the first day of Archery season in Pennsylvania since more people seem to gravitate toward Archery season online near the season.
> the 1% on the fence was my vote...
> ...


I know you have no dog in this fight But this is the second poll you have posted here that the results can be altered. So the results really serve no legit purpose other that to stir the pot once again. Also Pennsylvania currently has full inclusion....Stir away!!!!


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Not stirring...
This is the same poll.
It can only be voted multiple times if you change your IP address and clear your cookies.
It is a litmus test not a scientific poll. It gives me an idea of what people think,that is all.
I am working on building something for crossbows. TO be honest with you I haven't seen an x-bow hunter in the woods since full inclusion. I did before it though.Full inclusion for 3 years.
The actualy harvest results should\will (hopefully0 dictate what happens to the future of crossbows. I think they are here to stay and have been considering getting one for fun.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*The Problem with Polls*

Is almost always context.

I've recently been talking to muzzleloader hunters in PA and asked them specifically about these polls. Guess what? NONE of the three hunters I had talked to had been involved in ANY discussions about ANY HUNTING never mind crossbows! 

So although these guys are muzzleloaders, the point is, not a one was contacted in any way, or even made aware of any polls, surveys, or directly engaged with anyone, club, Fish and Game, or where they got their licenses.

This doesn't mean that the information wasn't staring them in the face on a counter somewhere when they bought a license or something, no one brought it to their attention.

So.... and none of the three I've been talking to would care one way or another about crossbows for HUNTING in archery season, a bow is a bow.

Crossbow supporters need to be vigilant, need to continue to be supportive, and need to let DNR/FISH AND WILDLIFE know how grateful that they are that they have a choice and how much longer they will be able to hunt, how much more that they support the job that DNR is doing by providing choice. Let them know :thumbs_up.

Keep up the pressure/support for all hunting issues.

This of course is an independant opinion provided by the three of us....
Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## xbow1 (Jul 13, 2009)

damageinc said:


> Full inclusion for 3 years.


I wouldn't count on the sunset thingy to hold any water, it didn't in Michigan thank goodness. They decided it was a dumb idea and dropped it like a sack of potatoes. PA could just as easily do the same.

It looks like we get another week of being 'rc free' with the banned in place of his signature.

Hooray for that! :darkbeer:


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2010)

A word from NM….
The NMG&F dept. is now taking public opinion on the use of open crossbow. (Full inclusion). 
5 years ago crossbows were entirely illegal, and were so because they were never made legal. (go figure.) The issue that I have always had with this is, those who say “Only for handicapped”, are they affected by someone else using a weapon of their choice? How does me using a crossbow affect their hunt? 
I understand the elitist aspect, but what kills an animal is what kills an animal. Simple as that. 
Although I shoot with a compound and recurve, I never understood this antipathy toward crossbows.
I remember when Ted Nugent b**ched out the IBO over the crossbows, but I didn’t realize the IBO finally recognized them. There is a major step up! Which means there is now a certain level of legitimacy toward them. 
I have a shoulder problem that causes me pain when using my bow in the first place, and it can be worsened when using a shotgun or rifle. So a crossbow would be really nice, but I do not qualify under the state for MI status. (Mobility Impaired). 
As for the Anti-hunters aspect, remember that to defeat an enemy, you must divide and conquer. Sorry folks, elections DO matter! 
But keep this in mind also, to the traditionalist out there who hates crossbows, remember that it was Martin Niemöller who said… “First they came f___” …

Fill in the blank.


----------



## xbow1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> A word from NM….
> The NMG&F dept. is now taking public opinion on the use of open crossbow. (Full inclusion).


That's fantastic news! 

At least they're considering it. One particular State is attempting to gain status by being the LAST State in the Union to accept crossbows for full inclusion.

They want to be known for being the slowest to catch on.

They may get their wish.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Crossbow is my only choice for archery season. Once they don't allow crossbows in archery season then I won't be getting a hunting license anymore. The crossbow gets the job done for me with a quick kill. :thumbs_up I never lost a deer with the crossbow so I'm staying with what works for me. :wink:


----------

